# Club/Training..something - Eastern Shore of MD



## Raven bauer (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to find a good club near Easton, MD 21601 to join. Crossing the Bay Bridge to the Western Shore is not an option during the summer time and I have yet to find something within a one to two hour ride.

Any ideas/thoughts?

Thanks,

A


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

*Marylander here*

I live in Baltimore but I was referred to Fairhill schuthund Club in Cecil county.. It's to the north of you maybe an hour or 2 drive.
I sent them an email a month ago and didn't get a response ... Maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If Kevin and Sharon still have the Fair Hills Club, they are very nice people. I used to train with them every week. Good Luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some times it is better to call clubs. Emails are missed or sometimes not received.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Right, If i were closer to that point with my pup I would have made more of an effort to contact them. I'm still a few months away. However all that is available to contact them through is email.
The Fair Hill site did look like it was current so I'd give them a shot.

Home of the Fair Hill Schutzhund Club


----------

